# Library Spotlight - Epic Percussion



## Cory Pelizzari (Apr 7, 2019)

Get it here: https://www.splashsound.org/epicpercussion.html


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey I tried the free version they have available, and it eats a lot of cpu.....did you experience this as well?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Apr 22, 2020)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Hey I tried the free version they have available, and it eats a lot of cpu.....did you experience this as well?


Yeah I put some text in my video towards the end about that.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks, I watched it again and saw that. It’s on sale for $20, but it’s too bad it’s such a hog.


----------

